# Review: Camelbak Volt 13 LR



## Guest (Oct 26, 2013)

I think you answered your own question. No squeezing necessary with this pack.

I've had this pack since Feb. 2013. I bought the pack for an adventure race and it did very well on its maiden voyage. It has never leaked, or caused me any problems and I use it at least once a week. I even slammed the lower clasp in my car door. Cracked it a bit, but it still works!

It never feels heavy. Straps often disappear and I feel like I'm not even wearing it most of the time. If I evacuate the air in the bladder before installing, it's easy to drink dry.

If there was a complaint, it's getting a full bladder in or out. This is my 1st Camelbak, so I cannot compare, but it's a little challenging to mount the upper hook, then the main hook. It just takes a few extra seconds to manage it and it has to be done blind because there's not a lot of room. I LOVE the quick-release hose, though.

There are larger storage packs, and occasionally I want to clamp on a pair of shoes, or an extra fleece, but this pack is very flexible and I would say that it has ample storage for anything just shy of a 12-hour adventure race.


----------



## neuregel (Mar 22, 2005)

past few years camelback is gone overboard with their backpacks. I use an army issue camelbackgreen canves with only two main chambers, two cell phone pockets, two zippers. 100ml. Holds everything. Bam done Im riding. When I see guys or gals riding up with one of these they are usually nooooobs and they look silly.


----------



## MissedThePoint3 (Aug 22, 2013)

How's it look on the rider, on a bike?


----------



## wheel-addict (Aug 10, 2008)

Bought this pack just before a self-supported 300 mile road race this fall. Hardly noticed it on my back at all. I love the pockets on the hip belt--this is where I could access food, lip balm, electrolyte pills, etc while riding. Highly recommended.


----------



## Mr. Papagiorgio (Dec 12, 2008)

Do you know if the new lumbar resevoir without the wings will work with a pack that originally came with the 70oz resevoir with the wings?


----------



## BOB_WITH_ONE_B (May 2, 2015)

DIFFERENT STROKES FOR DIFFERENT FOLKS, BOOOOOB!


----------

